# Need help in getting Tee without tag.



## Eve L (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I am totally new to the Tshirt world. It is so good that I can find the forum to help up. 

Honestly, I have all sort of info regarding my design, printer, how to print but I can't find any wholesales in Asia - China / Thailand / Indonesia / Vietnam etc. supplier Tee without tag. I have my own logo but the shirt has their own company tag. 

Please advice me what to do? Or who should I looking for? 

Thanks 
Eve


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Hanes is popular brand, you should be able to find it with wholesalers in Asia.


----------



## Eve L (Mar 8, 2016)

4C Print Shop said:


> Hanes is popular brand you should be able to find it with wholesalers in Asia.


Thank you so much. I will try to contact them and see what is the result.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Eve L said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am totally new to the Tshirt world. It is so good that I can find the forum to help up.
> 
> ...


Finding tees with no tag whatsoever is very difficult for several obvious reasons; 1) They are generally required by customs when a product enters the U.S. 2) It can be difficult determining the size of a shirt if it gets separated from the box. And 3) it limits your choices. Some of the best shirts on the market come with tags.

Tags can be removed. Some have removable tags. Others can simply be cut out. 

Don't handcuff the quality of your line's garments based on a tag. pick the best shirt for your market. I guarantee you it will come with a tearaway or cut-able tag. All the best ones do.


----------



## Eve L (Mar 8, 2016)

splathead said:


> Finding tees with no tag whatsoever is very difficult for several obvious reasons; 1) They are generally required by customs when a product enters the U.S. 2) It can be difficult determining the size of a shirt if it gets separated from the box. And 3) it limits your choices. Some of the best shirts on the market come with tags.
> 
> Tags can be removed. Some have removable tags. Others can simply be cut out.
> 
> Don't handcuff the quality of your line's garments based on a tag. pick the best shirt for your market. I guarantee you it will come with a tearaway or cut-able tag. All the best ones do.



Thank you Joe. Most of the tag come with brand name which I have my own brand name. I am trying to don't have the brand name. If only label is fine but with the logo or brand name, it would be very difficult for me. So I am trying to look for someone who could sell the Tee to me without logo.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Eve L said:


> Thank you Joe. Most of the tag come with brand name which I have my own brand name. I am trying to don't have the brand name. If only label is fine but with the logo or brand name, it would be very difficult for me. So I am trying to look for someone who could sell the Tee to me without logo.


Most tees that come with a tear-away tag actually comes with 2 tags. 1 is the company name/logo. The other is the legal stuff. You can tear away the name/logo tag and leave the legal one.


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

There is still a good amount of tees where everything can be tear away.


----------



## Eve L (Mar 8, 2016)

It would be easier to get different supplier in The USA but I am base in Singapore. The wholesale I could find would be China, Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia & Philippines whichever country near to me. I have ask most of them and they are all saw in shirt, after tear off, u may leave some mark. Now I'm tried to deal with some from China which they are able to do it but the price would be higher.


----------



## LMDDesigns (Jun 23, 2015)

If you're using the services of an outside DTG printer then what you would want to look for is one who gives you the option to personalize the tag. I know Theprintful.com offers that services for at least two of the shirt brands that it offers.


----------



## hongfunclothing (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe you can request the t-shirts supplier change the brand label for you ?


----------

